# Vì sao men vi sinh lại tốt cho trẻ biếng ăn?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (26/4/18)

_*Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, một trong những nguyên nhân chính gây ra chứng biếng ăn ở trẻ có liên quan tới những bất ổn trong hệ tiêu hóa. Với khả năng giải quyết được gốc rễ chứng rối loạn tiêu hóa và giúp trẻ ăn ngon miệng tự nhiên, men vi sinh hiện đang rất được các bà mẹ tin tưởng, ưa dùng. Vậy men vi sinh là gì và tại sao nó lại có tác dụng “thần kỳ” đến vậy?*_

*Bụng khỏe trẻ sẽ ăn ngon*
Ưu tiên hàng đầu của các bà mẹ đó là bé yêu ăn ngon, cao lớn mỗi ngày. Và phải khẳng định lại để ăn ngon, bé cần bụng khoẻ. Thế nào là bụng khỏe? Đó là một hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh với các cơ quan chức năng hoạt động nhịp nhàng, đúng phận sự; có hệ vi sinh vật đường ruột cân bằng, trong đó các lợi khuẩn (vi khuẩn có lợi) hoạt động tốt.

Trong đường ruột có rất nhiều vi khuẩn cư trú gồm cả vi khuẩn có lợi lẫn vi khuẩn có hại. Một hệ tiêu hoá khoẻ  và hoạt động bình thường thì tỷ lệ lợi khuẩn ở mức trên 85%, hại khuẩn chỉ khoảng 15%. Khi tỷ lệ này thay đổi, hại khuẩn nhiều hơn mức cho phép sẽ dẫn đến mất cân bằng hệ vi sinh tự nhiên, hệ tiêu hóa cũng như đường ruột không còn làm tốt chức năng. Từ đó, nó gây ra những vấn đề rối loạn tiêu hóa như: táo bón, tiêu chảy, đầy hơi, chứng ợ nóng, sôi bụng… dẫn tới tình trạng chán ăn và ảnh hưởng tới quá trình hấp thu thức ăn của trẻ.



​
Trong trường hợp này, cung cấp thêm các lợi khuẩn (probiotic) hay còn gọi men vi sinh là biện pháp tối ưu giúp cải thiện sự cân bằng của hệ vi sinh đường ruột, ngăn ngừa sự phát triển của vi khuẩn có hại. Nhờ đó, trẻ tiêu hóa khoẻ và hấp thụ thức ăn tốt hơn.

Lý giải một cách khoa học, vi khuẩn có ích trong men vi sinh sẽ tham gia vào quá trình biến đổi thức ăn, chất xơ thực phẩm ở ruột non thành acid lactic, acetic, butyric, vitamin, axit amin, men, hocmone…., sinh ra các khí NH3, CO2, H2S… Quá trình lên men này giúp nhu động ruột hoạt động trơn tru, khoẻ mạnh do tạo ra được môi trường acid nhẹ, tăng cường hấp thu canxi, chất khoáng, tăng chức năng bảo vệ niêm mạc ruột, giảm độc tính độc tố, kích thích miễn dịch cục bộ và miễn dịch ngoại biên, tăng hoạt động của các enzym tiêu hóa thức ăn.

Vì thế, men vi sinh giúp bụng (hệ tiêu hóa) khỏe, quá trình hấp thu, thải trừ thức ăn trờn tru, từ đó hỗ trợ điều trị tận gốc chứng biếng ăn ở trẻ.

*Chọn men vi sinh thế nào cho đúng*
Men vi sinh tốt là như vậy, nhưng không phải bà mẹ nào cũng biết cách lựa chọn sản phẩm tốt nhất cho con mình. Hiện nay trên thị trường có nhiều loại chế phẩm chứa probiotic hỗ trợ tiêu hóa khiến các bà mẹ dễ “tẩu hỏa nhập ma” rơi vào ma trận men vi sinh. Tuy nhiên, không phải loại nào cũng giống loại nào mà mỗi chủng lại có một tác dụng riêng rẽ và không phải cứ là men vi sinh thì có tác dụng giống nhau.



​
Các chuyên gia khuyên rằng, phụ huynh nên chọn những chế phẩm men vi sinh được cung cấp bởi những thương hiệu có uy tín, đã được nghiên cứu lâm sàng và  có chứa những chủng vi khuẩn  Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis và Streptococcus faecalis bởi đây là những chủng vi khuẩn đã có nhiều nghiên cứu lâm sàng chứng minh tác dụng và phù hợp với cơ thể người.

Bên cạnh việc lựa chọn men vi sinh, để các sản phẩm này phát huy công dụng tốt nhất, mẹ nên lưu ý một số vấn đề khi sử dụng cho trẻ như: Nên dùng sản phẩm trực tiếp hoặc pha với nước đun sôi để nguội (ấm) để uống. Tuyệt đối, không pha với cháo, sữa, nước nóng ở nhiệt độ quá cao khiến các khuẩn lợi bị tiêu diệt khi gặp nhiệt độ, giảm tác dụng men vi sinh. Chỉ nên uống men vi sinh sau khi uống kháng sinh khoảng 2 tiếng, tránh việc vi khuẩn có lợi vô tình bị kháng sinh tiêu diệt nếu dùng 2 thuốc và men vi sinh sát giờ nhau.

Phụ huynh cũng nên lưu ý phân biệt giữa men vi sinh và men tiêu hoá. Men vi sinh cung cấp những vi khuẩn sống có lợi, giúp tiêu hoá và tổng hợp các chất dinh dưỡng. Men tiêu hoá là các hợp chất hoá học (enzyme) từ bên ngoài được bổ sung vào cơ thể giúp tiêu hoá thức ăn, men tiêu nên chỉ dùng ngắn ngày, khi thật cần thiết và phải có chỉ định của bác sỹ. Việc lạm dụng men tiêu hoá sẽ khiến trẻ bị phụ thuộc, làm suy giảm chức năng, hoạt động của một số cơ quan trong cơ thể.



​
Trong đường ruột có rất nhiều vi khuẩn cư trú bao gồm các vi khuẩn có lợi và vi khuẩn có hại tạo thành một hệ vi sinh đường ruột. Khi vi khuẩn có lợi bị thiếu hụt, vi khuẩn có hại phát triển lấn át sẽ gây ra rối loạn tiêu hóa với các biểu hiện như táo bón, tiêu chảy, phân sống, đầy hơi, chướng bụng… Đây là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến trẻ biếng ăn, kém hấp thu, chậm lớn.

Bổ sung các vi khuẩn có lợi (men vi sinh) là biện pháp hiệu quả giúp cân bằng hệ vi sinh của đường ruột. Men vi sinh giúp tiêu hóa tốt hơn và chuyển hóa hoàn toàn thức ăn thành các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể Nhờ đó bé sẽ ăn ngon hơn, hấp thu dưỡng chất tốt hơn.

_Nguồn: bioacimin_​


----------



## mentieuhoa (11/4/20)

Bên em hiện cung cấp các loại men tiêu hóa cao cấp được sử dụng nhiều hiện nay với giá cực ưu đãi, men tiêu hóa cung cấp lợi khuẩn cho hệ đường ruột của trẻ luôn khỏe mạnh. Đặt hàng tại đây để được hỗ trợ nhanh nhất


----------

